# Propdriven Me-262



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I can't believe it either.







Me 262 V1, WkNr 262 000 0001 w/ Jumo 210G piston engine first flew 18 April, 1941. 
Overall natural metal with RLM 70 spinner and RLM 02 rudder


----------



## phas3e (Nov 6, 2008)

Took a while for the Jumo 007s so it was the best way to test the airframe


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahh. I see.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes it was used for testing until the Jumos became available.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Nov 6, 2008)

And, even after the jet engines first became available (in this case, BMW 003's), the recip was left installed, which was a good thing, as on it's first test flight, both 003's flamed out, and the test pilot landed the ship on the power of the one recip engine.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes they were fairly early prototype versions of the BMW 003 fitted along with the Jumo 210 inverted V-12. I believe they were still being referred to as BMW P.3302, and were only producing around 1,100-1,200 lbs of thrust. IIRC, the compressor blades fractured when the Me 262 V1 began climbing. (due to vibration problems)

THe piston engine was used to test initial handling and flight characteristics prior to the avilability of jet powerplants. 
Similarly Heinkel's He 280 initially was tested in glider form fitted with teardrop shaped balasts in place of the engines for initial flight testing in 1940 prior to the first powered flight in early 1941. (though the cowlings had to be left off the engines as they leaked fuel)


Here's a page with 3-view drawings of the Me 262 at various stages: Me262


An interesting note is that the original armament planned for the 262 (and fitted to some prototypes) was to be 3x 20mm MG 151/20 cannon, the same as the He 280. 
And, contrary to many sourses, it wasn't the heavier Jumo 004 engines that forced the outboard wing sweep (for CoG), but the use of the BMW 003 in place of the much slimmer (and more complex) BMW 002 engines (which were abandoned by BMW) these were to be mid-mounted in the wings.
If you note in the drawings of the V1 with P.3302 enigines, the sweep is already present. (and later wing root extentions were added to give a continuous leading edge taper, matching the outboard sweep)


----------



## wingman007 (Nov 18, 2008)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> Yeah, I can't believe it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



drop a Merlin in the 262 and a bet it would haved kicked but!


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 24, 2008)

wingman007 said:


> drop a Merlin in the 262 and a bet it would haved kicked but!



mmmmmm.........maybe not. Oh wait.... *spontaneous thought*-what about about three!!!! One on the nose and two on the wings... ....Ok, someone find us a picture.


----------

